# DVD burner not reading disc



## kinkyxkendra (Mar 14, 2005)

Ok I have a brand new Pacific Digital DVD/CD burner and it says on the box that it can read all formats (-R/+R and -RW/+RW). But when I put the DVD-R in, it doesn't even read it and I have updated all of my drivers. 

          Any advice? 
            Thanks


----------



## elmarcorulz (Mar 14, 2005)

whats on the dvd?. are all the cable in properly


----------



## kinkyxkendra (Mar 14, 2005)

It's a blank disc. It's a USB cable and yes it's plugged in properly.


----------



## elmarcorulz (Mar 14, 2005)

does it work with store bought dvd movies, if not try a program called isobuster


----------



## jancz3rt (Mar 14, 2005)

*Lol*



			
				kinkyxkendra said:
			
		

> It's a blank disc. It's a USB cable and yes it's plugged in properly.



LOL what do you mean? You cannot expect windows to be able to read a blank disk because there is no daa on it. Have you tried movies or anything else on DVD? It seems to me that there is nothing wrong with the burner...you can only be certain by burning on the DVD-R or by trying whether it plays DVD movies or not.

JAN


----------



## elmarcorulz (Mar 14, 2005)

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> You cannot expect windows to be able to read a blank disk



my thoughts exactly, which is why i asked if she used dvd movies


----------



## kinkyxkendra (Mar 14, 2005)

What I meant was that when I go to burn movies onto the DVD-R.. it reads that there is no disc in the drive. It doesn't even read regular DVD's. So yeah there is definitely something wrong with the burner. That's what I'm trying to get help with.


----------



## jancz3rt (Mar 14, 2005)

kinkyxkendra said:
			
		

> What I meant was that when I go to burn movies onto the DVD-R.. it reads that there is no disc in the drive. It doesn't even read regular DVD's.



Now we are talking. It seens that there could be a hardware problem. It seems to me that although the drive was detected and the drivers installed, there is a hardware issue preventing the drive from working properly. I would check for this : jumpers...whether teh cable is properly inserted etc.

JAN


----------



## elmarcorulz (Mar 14, 2005)

kinkyxkendra said:
			
		

> It's a USB cable and yes it's plugged in properly.



if its got a usb cable, im assuming its external. do external dvd writers have jumpers?. if it is external look for the latest drivers for it


----------



## kinkyxkendra (Mar 14, 2005)

If it did have jumpers I would have checked it out a long time ago.

It has no problem reading a CD-R/+R and -RW/+RW.. the only problem is with DVD's. Yes, I'm positive it's a DVD and CD burner. ^_^


----------



## Praetor (Mar 17, 2005)

> It's a blank disc.


What were you expecting to read?



> What I meant was that when I go to burn movies onto the DVD-R..


Thats because you dont have a DVD burner. You have a CDRW/DVDROM  Now unless it's specifically labeled as DVDRW then it wont burn dvds (consider it a marketing gimmick of sorts). To get to this, what exactly is the model number? (use Nero InfoTools to find out)


----------

